# Mantids



## DMJ (Aug 28, 2005)

I was just wondering how everyone got into the hobby and what attracted you to mantis?? Personally I saw one when I was in high school and just had to have one and got my first mantis which were a sub adult flower mantis and a bud wing and knew absolutely nothing about them but I paid $50 for them :evil: .


----------



## Rick (Aug 28, 2005)

I was always a big fan of mantids as a kid. I collected literally thousands of chinese and carolina mantids growing up in the midwest over the years. Never really was a hobby until a year or so ago.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 29, 2005)

Alway been interested in any BUG. I drive my wife nuts because we go to HomeDepot or WalMart and I go straight to the garden centers...not for the plants, but to look in the plants for insects :lol: . I really got interested a month ago when I caught my B.Borealis and did some online research to find out what it was. I found DeShawn's website and it led me here. :wink:


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 29, 2005)

Have been interested in and kept/bred many herp species for as long as i can remember, insects and other invertebrates just seemed to follow suit and then my first mantis was a paradoxa and it sold them to me. I've got a few large Marine fish tanks and also like Mantis shrimps


----------



## ibanez_freak (Aug 29, 2005)

hi,

my brothers friend bought one and when I heard I was surprised and had no idea you could have them as pets or where to get them. This was when I was about 11(16 now). But got out of them because the pet shop was taken over by other people who didn't breed mantis.

But got back into them a little while ago (march or so) when I found out you could mail-order them on-line. (was surprised they don't die in those little containers in the post) and here I am trying to breed them now. (Still searching for c.gemmatus female adult if any one has one)

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## infinity (Aug 29, 2005)

Always been interested in bugs but my interest was sparked in Tahiti I think it was where there was a large fully grown green sphod-like mantis on the wall outside my hotel room... I knew what it was at the time (even though I was only about 8) - unfortunately, I didn't have anything to put it in so just left it there... came back a few hours later to see someone had trodden on it!  :evil:

My first matis was a few years later when we went on a field trip to some nature reserve and they were selling L4-ish sphods for £2.50... fed it aphids on the coach on the way home


----------



## Peloquin (Aug 29, 2005)

I had spiders for about 5 years along with millipedes and stuff then just decided that I wanted one because they looked cool. Searched around all the spider breeders I knew and someone gave me about 10 S. centralis.

I bred from them and carried on breeding spiders and mantids for a few years then had to give the hobby up. Gave a mate all my spiders (around 5000) and was out of it for a few years.

Got back into spiders about a year ago then moved into mantids again.


----------



## Samzo (Aug 29, 2005)

Well, i found a wild mantis in gibralta few months back and it kinda sparked it of lol


----------



## Jwonni (Aug 29, 2005)

Suppose mine would be i recently watched a documentary at Reghed(building in the side of a mountain) on a huge screen (thats the attraction the sheer sizer of the screen they show things on everast and the g canyon to show off with xcool camera angle on this masssive scren that can make you dizzy)


----------

